# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Genee, artificial intelligent scheduling assistant, Genee, Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - genee.me

twitter.com/genee_it

linkedin.com/company/genee

Co-founder and CEO - Ben Cheung

Co-Founder and President - Charles Lee

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Buys AI Startup Genee To Boost Office 365"
Microsoft has agreed to acquire Genee, an AI-powered scheduling service, to drive intelligent experiences in Office 365.

by Kelly Sheridan
August 23, 2016

Microsoft Corporation

----------

